

Ask HN: Would you participate in a website like this? - Aeiper

A website where 5 pages are written per day, and you get to choose what you want the main event to happen in the next 5 pages (That will come out the next day).
======
Aeiper
There will be a poll, where users can choose between 5 options. They can also
put up their own options, and the option with the most votes is what will be
in the next 5 pages the next day. The options that people put up can be
anything, which makes it more interesting. I am also trying to figure out a
way to get it more interactive.

------
etvmueller
Is this a directed serialization of written fiction? How are the choices
presented, multiple choice, user suggestion?

------
a3n
Sounds potentially interesting, tell us more.

